# Riding sunglasses that won't get covered in sweat/salt??



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Is there such a thing? Living in Houston and riding means lots of sweating...within 20 minutes of a ride, my sunglasses are covered in sweat and worse, salt from the sweat. I yank them off and shove them in one of my jersey pockets...and I have taken a bug or debris close to the eye while riding without them on. Any suggestions? Staying at pace and attempting to wipe them off doesn't work because it takes two hands, and I would have to do it every 5-10 minutes anyway once I start riding. My sunglasses are Rudy Project..nothing special, but I get the same thing with a pair of Oakley's I have....the RP glasses are much cheaper, but a lot lighter so I like them more. Someone needs to design a lense that is anti-sweat and anti-salt. Fogging doesn't bother me as it goes away in a minute or two once you start riding...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*The solution is not in the glasses design.*

They're not going to repel sweat. You've got to keep the sweat from getting to them. Headbands and the like are what you need to be thinking of. There are frequent discussions here on this topic.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I have used headbands, etc. etc.....I sweat A LOT. Sweat comes from every part of my face. I do wear a 'breathable dew wrag' to absorb and wick away moisture, but no help.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Try Rain-X to help the sweat bead up and run off the glasses. It also helps prevent fogging.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Halo headbands fit under the helmet and take of business.

View attachment 126700


----------



## burtronix (Jun 20, 2007)

dwwheels said:


> Halo headbands fit under the helmet and take of business.
> 
> View attachment 126700


I agree on the Halo's. I've been using one for a year now on mountain & road bikes - also on spin bikes in the winter (even though I don't wear glasses then). The trick is in the little rubber strip that goes just above your brow & channels the dribbles to the sides of your head. They come in the headband version as pictured, or a dew-rag version that covers your whole head. I prefer the headband myself. This reminds me, it's time to pick up a spare.


----------



## jcnoble5 (May 18, 2008)

*Oakley*

Oakley has developed a frame called the Flak Jacket that actually gets stickier as it comes into contact with moisture. You will see a lot of riders with these glasses. Along with the improved frame, the lenses also come with a coat of specialized oil, water and other particle repellant. The film acts somewhat like rainex does on your car windshield. From my understanding, every lens that is made for the Flak Jacket comes with this coating. I own a pair of Flak Jacket Transitions, which are polarized and adjust tints based on outside light, and absolutely love them. I have never run into a problem with water, oil and/or dirt. They are a bit pricey (anywhere from $150 - $220) but are well worth the price if you enjoy your glasses to have premium lenses. Definitely go to Oakley.com and check out their selection and read up on the specs. They have a great site set up to pick lenses based on various outside conditions. Hope this helps!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

http://sweatgutr.com/index.htm

Similar idea to the Halo, the idea being you're not going to stop sweat from running down your forehead so you might as well channel it off to the side. I've never tried the Halo but I've been using the gutr for several Texas summers now and endorse it. It will leave a bit of an impression on your forehead for a few minutes, but by the time you cool down it'll be gone. 

I forget I have it on, works fine under helmet, with sunglasses etc.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

another Halo user here:thumbsup: I'm a few hour east of Houston.

I've found that the halo 2's (pictured) a bit tight after worn for about an hour (I'm not big headed, med size helmut), but my sample size is 1... The Halo 1's that you tie on work better for me, I've got a couple of these. 

I still have to 'drain' them to the side (tilt head to side & squeeze band a bit when it gets saturated), or it'll eventually spill over big time into my glasses/shades.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> http://sweatgutr.com/index.htm
> 
> Similar idea to the Halo, the idea being you're not going to stop sweat from running down your forehead so you might as well channel it off to the side. I've never tried the Halo but I've been using the gutr for several Texas summers now and endorse it. It will leave a bit of an impression on your forehead for a few minutes, but by the time you cool down it'll be gone.
> 
> I forget I have it on, works fine under helmet, with sunglasses etc.


I have a friend with whom I ride, who sweats profusely. He tried everything known to mankind, and finally ended up with a sweatgutr. He loves it. Says it's the best thing he's ever used. I just wear a Headsweats and that works fine for me, but if you really sweat a lot try one of these http://sweatgutr.com/index.htm


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

once you get sufficiently dehydrated, the sweating should stop.......lol
seriously, if the sweat is coming from below where a headband or doo rag would be...I son't see any solution....the rainex and a clean water bottle to rinse maybe...


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I wear a skull cap and it works well for keeping the sweat out of my eyes and off my glasses. At rest stops I soak it in water and wipe down my head, face, neck, legs, and arms and then resoak it and put it back on my head again to cool me as I ride until the water evaporates.


----------



## DerBoeseKoenig (Apr 13, 2008)

I want to get a Halo headband--which ones do you guys use, the ones you tie or just the pull-over ones?


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

Another +1 for the Halo! I'm in Austin...I know what the heat and humidity is about...feel your pain there...plus I'm an extremely efficient evaporative cooler!

I have the bandanna style that ties in the back. As you sweat it pulls it up and evaporates and keeps you cooler than you would be without it. Plus it keeps your helmet from stinking (as much)  I've owned mine for about 4 months...and since then I've never gone more than a couple miles without it. After a couple of days I throw it into the washing machine with some of my other cycling clothes...

The Gutr is very similar but honestly I think it looks pretty dorky...not necessarily a reason to stay away from it...just a poorly formed opinion.

Jared


----------



## silverone (Jan 2, 2012)

Halo Band Ordered... report next week!


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I shave my head which makes the sweat issue even worse, I've tried everything mentioned in this thread thus far, and nothing truly works.

The Halo (i've used both the headband and the skull cap) works ok until it gets soaked and then it is useless. The headsweats works better since the terry cloth band soaks up more sweat but it too reaches a point of no return, but it is not as bad as the Halo IMO. I wish headsweats would make a skull cap like the Halo though as tying it behind the head is a bit annoying and the knot in the back somewhat interferes with the helmet, though it is not terrible

I found the sweatgutr to be awful, it was very uncomfortable, interfered with the position of my helmet and didn't help the problem at all.

The thing that helped me the most was removing the padding from my helmet. The padding was soaking up most of the sweat and then it was running down the helmet and on to my glasses. 
It seems to me that most of the sweat that gets on my glasses comes off my helmet not my face. Removing the padding made a huge difference


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Headsweats sells a couple "Shorty" styles.

Our Products - Classic Styles - Headsweats

SweatVac also has several different caps.

SweatVac® - When Performance Matters.™


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

skepticman said:


> Headsweats sells a couple "Shorty" styles.
> 
> Our Products - Classic Styles - Headsweats
> 
> ...



Thanks! :thumbsup: They didn't have any of those last time I shopped for this stuff. Ordered their super duty shorty, will see if it is any better


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

I second the Halo headband. I sweat like a mad man when I do pretty much anything so biking is like opening up the flood gates. It was a pain in the ass to remove my sunglasses to wipe my brow every few miles. Picked up the Halo on Amazon and it's amazing. I don't have to wipe even once in 30 miles. Leaves a weird mark on your forehead for a little while afterwards but it's worth it.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

The Halo headland works but i find I break out like a teenager where it contacts my head after.

So when ordering the halo order some oxy too.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

I find that a head cover with a flap in the back that comes down over the neck works best. The sweat wicks to the flap which is flapping in the wind (so it stays drier, which is why the sweat wicks to it) instead of building up and running down my face. Plus, who wouldn't want a little more shade for the neck, given so many hours in the saddle?

I've used headbands, they work ok. But they fail when things get bad.


----------



## mrb09 (May 17, 2012)

headsweats skullcap works for me.

I'm pretty bald, I wear their "classic" style when I run, but just the skullcap when I wear my helmet.


----------

